# Homebase 1/2 price air conditioners



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Homebase have a ten day sale on portable air conditioners. I was wondering if this unit would be suitable for my motorhome.

The power I am not sure how to calculate the ampage as most site hookup is 10-16amps. I don't want to blow everyfuse in the site or indeed my motorhome. :lol: 

Power output 9000 BTU
Cooling output: 2.35kW
Energy rating: 'A'
Energy efficiency ratio: 2.88
Annual consumption (kW/hour): 410
Cooling output: 2.35kW

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Walton


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I reckon a 4A supply would be dodgy, but a 6A or greater, fine.

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Am I not remembering the fomula correctly?

Watts divided by Volts = Amps

2400/240=

I make that 10.5 amps?

Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for reminding me, we have an AC in the garage, that'll cool er down.

It even runs off a 300 watt inverter if need be.

Kev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Brian,

You confuse cooling power with power consumption 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-369794.html#369794
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-267007.html#267007
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-266984.html#266984

Another subtlety is that a genny giving the same 4-6A mains output would NOT be sufficient, as in contrast to permanent mains supply, it has a lesser peak handling capability, and would not supply the starting current. I start my mains aircon offhookup with my inverter, then hand over the load to my 1kW genny; the genny won't start the aircon on its own.

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I Stand corrected Dave. I did not read the Cooling Power part correctly
Brian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave,me being non electrical in any form,how can you start then hand over.I've got a Honda 1.0 and a 1kw inverter.

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

search ebay for "evaporative air"

Not quite as good as A/C but much cheaper to buy and to run.

Kev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

tony,

It is clever stuff, but a function of the inverter you choose. See section 6 (PowerAssist, Powercontrol, Multiplus) of:
http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Phoenix Multi Inverter-Charger.pdf
or
http://www.energy-solutions.co.uk/victron_multiplus.html
or, as George Telford said:
"I think the Multiplus is the single best Most useful product I have ever seen, the way it combines Invertor and charging and Site power boosting into a single automatic unit is fantastic."
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-114004-victron.html#114004

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave,I think 8O .Anyone want an unused Honda and I'll buy a 3 kw genny it will be cheaper.

tony


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Dave for your input!!!!!

I ment to say than the said air conditioner is £99

I'm off to Homebase in the morning before they sell out again!!! :lol: 

Now for a cold beer!!

Cheers

Walton


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*ahomebase airconditioning*

Hi Guys

WE purchased the homebase Aircon unit just prior to going away to Spain/south of France about 5 weeks ago. The best £99 I have spent. We experianced 40 degs+, especially in Spain, and we found that the unit would keep the inside temp down to 18 degs quite easily. The dog really loved it and we enjoyed the really hot part of the day with a cool siesta in the afternoon. It did find it diffucult to bring the temp down when we allowed the van to get too hot. We found that setting it off at 8.0clock in the morning helped it work nicely throughout the day. It did mean that we had to go onto sites, which we don't normally do, but with our ACSI camping card ( 13 to 15 euros per night) and choosing sites with swimming pools we had a really comfortable time. You do have to black out the van with the blinds and it helps being in some shade. 
The drawbacks were that the expel flexi tube is quite large in diameter and has to go out of the window and it does take up a little room in our Rapido 9097. It started out in the garage but eventually travelled just behind the passenger seat. When we got back I thought about getting a roof mounted aircon fitted but financially the slight inconvenience of it's size is far outwieghed by the fact that if it lasts 2 years then I can afford to buy 12 of them which gives me 24years aircon and I can use it in my conservatory when I get back. It is a bit noisey but acceptable non-the- less

Go and get one if you are off abroad and going south it makes life quite pleasant

Cheers............... Keep it cool........... Ned


----------

